

Wily + Python &gt; Emacs + Lisp? - mahmoudimus
http://www.cse.yorku.ca/~oz/wily/pythonpaper.html

======
a_a_r_o_n
The image in the linked article is not found.

The linked article in turn links to:
<http://www.cse.yorku.ca/~oz/wily/index.html>

which has an image: <http://www.cse.yorku.ca/~oz/wily/example.gif>

tl;dr:

    
    
        aptitude show wily
        Package: wily                     
        State: not installed
        Version: 0.13.41-7.2
        Priority: optional
        Section: universe/editors
        Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
        Uncompressed Size: 561 k
        Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libx11-6 (>= 0), libxt6
        Suggests: 9fonts, rc
        Description: A work-alike of the Acme programming environment for Plan 9
         Wily's basic functions are to edit and search for text and to run commands. It
         is intended to eventually be an integrated working environment for all tasks
         involving text. It uses the mouse heavily. 
         
         It emphasises speed for experienced users, but is probably simple to learn as
         it has very few concepts.

